# Windscreen replacement on X250



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Just having our screen changed and found that the Fiat fix from Scuttlegate has had virtually no impact in stopping water getting into the engine bay, ours was done about 12 months ago and all the covers done etc, the scuttle when removed had no clear evidence that any sealant was either securing it to the screen or indeed displacing water from going between the scuttle and screen, the original repair job done was very poor with not even a continuous bead of sealant.

The windscreen guy from Autoglass was well aware of the need to seal/secure the scuttle so that at least bodes well if you do have a screen replaced.
Incidentally some VW Golfs and Ford Focus have the same problem needing to be sealed to stop water ingress

Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Is there much evidence of water getting into the engine bay? Where does it accumulate? 

On the Fiat forum there have been instances cited of water getting into the fuses and causing all kinds of electrical difficulties but I thought these problems had been sorted out. 

I am becoming a Fiat owner next week so want to know what to look out for.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Is there much evidence of water getting into the engine bay? Where does it accumulate?
> 
> On the Fiat forum there have been instances cited of water getting into the fuses and causing all kinds of electrical difficulties but I thought these problems had been sorted out.
> 
> I am becoming a Fiat owner next week so want to know what to look out for.


There was a very large thread on here about this, they were subject to recalls to fit covers to various places, early X250 models suffered several problems with water sitting on the areas where the injectors are and causing them to rust quite badly, other areas affected were the fusebox, wiper motors, alternator.
If it is a used model get the chassis number and contact Fiat, they can tell you what recalls have been done, if new I believe the mods are now fitted as standard but not certain on the latter

Hope that helps, enjoy your new van

Chris


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks. Its a brand new one. 

The original post seemed to suggest the Fiat fix had had not been successful and water was getting in.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Thanks. Its a brand new one.
> 
> The original post seemed to suggest the Fiat fix had had not been successful and water was getting in.


That was the case with mine, guilty of not raising the bonnet for months on end so not been checking, it was more as a warning to others to check even with the fix having been done


----------

